# goldfish



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

just outta pure curiosity how long would a feeder fish last in a saltwater tank? 10 seconds? couple mintues?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

or vise versa


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

well I would say less than a minute for sure every time I have seen anyone feed feeders to salt water fish it was to triggers so they were gone in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Never seen it, But i would think 1-2 minutes


----------



## Wisdom15 (May 24, 2004)

I had a feeder stay alive in one and live for more than 6 or 7 minutes.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

when they die, do they bloat up or shrivel or do their gills flare out or anything special? or do they just lose activity until they float up to the top of the tank dead?


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2004)

float dead


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

live for a few minute..and just float up to the top when its all said and done..its pretty sad to see them go like that..a suffocation period.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the reason they die is beacuse sw fish take in water differently to fw and i would have thought that they would bloat up.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

The fish would die from fluids diffusing out of the blood and into to tank waters, so if anything, the fish would shrivel up rather than bloat when put into saltwater.

Having said this, I doubt enough fluids would of diffused to make a visable difference ti its size.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

aproximatly 5 minutes.


----------

